# who is grosse gurke?



## Robert Van Pickering (Sep 26, 2006)

who is he and what does he do and where does he live is he a moderatior to this site


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is Grosse Gurke:








This one is very sour, but so is our very own GG
















Seriously though, GG is one of the PFury OG's, being part of the Staff almost from the start. Also one of our most experienced and knowledgable piranha keepers. And he's an old fart


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

:laugh:

as you can see, hes got year of fish keeping experience.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i smell ip check..


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

The robinator said:


> who is he and what does he do and where does he live is he a moderatior to this site


Why...interested??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

thePACK© said:


> i smell ip check..


:nod: yup!...and he's one of the most strict ass Admin...have to go by the rule...that why he call himself "The Ass Man"


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Nobody knows Gross Gurkes actual age, his birth certificate was burned by the British during the war of 1812.
If you want to know what he looks like, here is a picture he posted of himself playing golf.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol he's a legend


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 122645


I was told this is most recant picture of him


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

thePACK© said:


> i smell ip check..


Yeah, no kidding...this again?

I hear he touched DrewBooty where the sun don't shine...


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Grosse Gurke is bringing sexy back.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

yea


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

xiiutao said:


> Grosse Gurke is bringing sexy back.


them other boys dont know how to act..........ya


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Uh-huh. Where, exactly, did sexy go?

And before anyone says, "It's a song, dumbass!", I know it's a song...by Justin Timberlake...who is the scourge of the devil and has provided us with a catch phrase which, when I hear it, makes me want to give the person who stated it a quick kick in the nuts./end rant


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

lol

sexy left in the 90's don't you remember? lol


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

well frank stole sexy, and now GG is bringing it back

if you had to know


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

xiiutao said:


> lol
> 
> sexy left in the 90's don't you remember? lol


Must have missed it. I didn't leave then...

Wait...


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> lol
> 
> sexy left in the 90's don't you remember? lol


Must have missed it. I didn't leave then...

Wait...
[/quote]

haha

Grosse Gurke is the man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

GG is old school, a true fish lover.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

GG is somewhat of a fake legand, like the loche ness monster. All he ever wants is the god damn trey fitty

gets rather old after he keeps coming to your house. I know what he will spend that on!

here is a video of him


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

Louie D said:


> Why...interested??


LOL


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

who is grosse gurke?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

isnt this the second thread asking about who GG is?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

its quite difficult to find anyone tha can actually confim any of this information..


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

what????


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what information? HEY APPLE PIE!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Don't listen to any of these liars, man. This is the real GG:

View attachment 122655


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What did he catch that carp on...a tub of lard? Geez...obese fish!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

GG is the cause of the civil and revoloution wars. he also had a hand in the holocaust. I belive he provided the lighter.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 122657


he is the bald guy in the middle of theses people


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i hear he's one bad mutha....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I bitch-slapped him once.

My hand split his head in two.

The alien inside the shell came out and pulled the two pieces of head together.

And then I heard a zipping noise.

At that point he told me not to tell anyone.

And I didn't.

Until now.

And the only reason he isn't responding to this thread is because he's coming after me for letting this slip.

Or at work.

Or chilling.

Or whatever.


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

robinator are you jewish?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i wasnt going to tell anyone but grose gurke is actually some ones quato












Someone said:


> robinator are you jewish?


hey tehre is another thread for that question dont derail what we have going here..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

HAHAHA, i remember Total Recall....

"OPEN YOUR MINDDDDD... OOOOPEN YOUR MIIIINDDDD"

Awesome movie!

and yes, He is Xenon's Quato...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

GG once said to some dude, "Share the crack."

He still lies awake some nights and wonders why GG didn't want his drugs...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke eats babies.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, but they're high in Calcium and other nutrients...it's not a bad idea.

Signed, Jonathon Swift


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Yes, but they're high in Calcium and other nutrients...it's not a bad idea.
> 
> Signed, Jonathon Swift


is that all babies or just the irish ones?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG once slathered an old woman's cane handle with butter. He said she had it coming because she never worked out on her grip muscles.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I think his work might evolve given the rapid population increases in the world today, but, yeah, I think he only was only suggesting Irish babies back then.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

grosse gruke started the spread of aids and it was from eating too many babies..

grosse gurke is not for stem cell research because stem cells are too tasty to waste on research..


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I think his work might evolve given the rapid population increases in the world today, but, yeah, I think he only was only suggesting Irish babies back then.


well i only eat irish babies. try some others and let us know if they're good or not.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

So, Robinator, has your cousin been banned by GG or something?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

grosse gurke's tears have healing powers...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> grosse gurke's tears have healing powers...


hey we all know thats unoriginal, chuck norris's real name before he made his break in acting was grosse gurke..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

but you know what I was getting at...!!!!!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Gross Gurke can make a wolf purr


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Louie D said:


> Gross Gurke can make a wolf purr


But he's so evil that he kills the wolf because he hates all contented sounds.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Gross Gurke can make a wolf purr


But he's so evil that he kills the wolf because he hates all contented sounds.
[/quote]

...and then butcher's the wolf and makes wolf-ca-bobs


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Women call Gross Gurke the *Loadmaster.*
Look what he did!!!!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Bull always has some crazy photos lmfao


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

GG masturbates to kittens in slutty poses, that suck f*ck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> GG masturbates to kittens in slutty poses, that suck f*ck.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

There are WILD rumours afloat that there's something going on between GG and Mike...

Can anyone confirm?

Pac


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

gg bans members just for pm him...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Tinkerbelle Posted Today, 02:02 PM
> GG masturbates to kittens in slutty poses, that suck f*ck.


At my age, I don't need visuals like that.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Grosse gurke is the same person that banned you last time mr thread starter


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

GG is was also the cause of the death of the dinosaurs with a single round house kick.

He also was the fabled one who got sand stuck in Hitler's vagina.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Plus he assasinated JFK and the new espisode of south park about the guy who plays WOW all day and all night killing other peoples characters out of spite was about GG. Also rumored that he makes Gus bowl for his own amusment..

He's an evil evil man...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I came across GG the other day-He was molesting a polar bear while eating a kiwi


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> He's an evil evil man...


Word up.

Best off stay away from him, he no longer has friends, last time he mades friends, he killed them.

They are now known as Neanderthals.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> I came across GG the other day-He was molesting a polar bear while eating a kiwi


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> GG is old school, a true fish lover.


thats just messed up.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And the sad part was that he had used the kiwi as a lure.

Do not take candy from GG. Some of his acquaintances have done so and it not only tasted like he sh*t in it, but also caused them to not wake up until three weeks later. They remembered nothing of that night...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> And the sad part was that he had used the kiwi as a lure.
> 
> Do not take candy from GG. Some of his acquaintances have done so and it not only tasted like he sh*t in it, but also caused them to not wake up until three weeks later. They remembered nothing of that night...


LOl but they had a strange pain in their backside


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

poor GG


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

And God said "Let there be light and there was light", GG then got up and turned it off because he wanted to sleep for 10 more minutes. God apologized.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ever noticed how everyone posts in these threads BUT gg lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> And the sad part was that he had used the kiwi as a lure.
> 
> Do not take candy from GG. Some of his acquaintances have done so and it not only tasted like he sh*t in it, but also caused them to not wake up until three weeks later. They remembered nothing of that night...


LOl but they had a strange pain in their backside
[/quote]

I didn't hear that part, but I would never dispute a first-hand account...

Just kidding!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

gross gurke is a

kind man.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

He's my lover.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

GG dressed up for a night on the town.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

GG collects VDs like they're trading cards. He is nice enough to share them with others, but still...I guess he's just really misunderstood sometimes.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> GG collects VDs like they're trading cards. He is nice enough to share them with others, but still...I guess he's just really misunderstood sometimes.


I actually heard he's a male hooker on weekends..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

GG keeps a list of people's greatest fears in life. When you die & go to hell, it is GG that determines your eternity.

Lucky for me, I know where he keeps the list. Jar of half eaten Jaw Breakers mean anything to you, GG? MWAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHA!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

One time GG stomped his foot and at the same moment Japan had a 9.8 that leveled the country.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GG makes nukes in his basement then sells em to Kim Jong.

He should be kicked out of america.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

luciferzone said:


> View attachment 122645
> 
> 
> I was told this is most recant picture of him


omg, I am so glad I wasn't drinking anything right then! Lucyfer, you took me off guard there!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

White flag has been raised....

He was bashed, he was praised....

It was funny at first....

But for blood y'all thirst.....

So with rhyme I will blend.....

This post with the end......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just wanted to say that I do appreciate all the replies. I find it amazingly funny that someone continues to post threads about me...when I think it is pretty clear how the members feel about me. Some will hate me...some wont...but I make every effort advance the mission of this site. Appreciate it or not...I always have this site in mind when I send a private pm to members about either their signature or attitude. Nothing is personal...and for the most part...I have too much going on im my real life to take this forum to heart.

I must say that I havent laughed so hard in a long time...then reading about my image on this forum. How I advanced from a simple hobbyist to causing an earthquake in Japan and eating babies leaves me speechless


----------

